# Canon 600D Video issue! Help? :(



## Cookiedude777 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have the Canon 600D. I was wondering if anyone knows how to auto focus a video shoot during a filming. On the Canon 500D, there is a button with a "*" on it that can auto focus during filming. Does anyone know how to do it on the 600D model?


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Aug 23, 2011)

[Solved]

1) Video setting

2)&#65279; Hit Menu button

3) Select "Shutter/AE lock button"

4) In this option you select the 2nd or the 4th option to unlock it.


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 2, 2011)

Better to focus manually though I think.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> Better to focus manually though I think.



one of the things i don't like about autofocus is that it can drift in and out. if you have a mark and set the focus manually to that, you're good.

but sometimes my eyes don't want to focus that well themselves! so autofocus can help with that. if you do a few shots, b roll or whatever, you can edit out those little out of focus bits. 

anyway, glad you got your problem sorted.


----------



## WelenScos (Apr 20, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> Better to focus manually though I think.





















----------------------------------------- studio light camera flash softbox


----------

